# Deep heat projector dimensions



## rbecking (Sep 12, 2019)

What is dimensions of deep heat projector when screwed into holder?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello,


the lamp is 3 3/4" across and 4 1/2" high. The E27 cap is 1". So, the lamp protrudes approx. 3 1/2" from the lamp holder.


John




rbecking said:


> What is dimensions of deep heat projector when screwed into holder?


----------

